# Update. A few Picture



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

As some of you know I have been forced to limit the number of animals I owned do to finances and for me to get a dog. 

After a ton of negotiation I was able to talk my dad into let me get one after I got rid of 8 chickens 4 pigeons and my fish. So I took the coy back to my work and let them go in the pond from once the came. 

Then I Sold 5 chickens at my work for $100 the money went to my boss but I got to decide who they all went too! Then I gave 3 to a close friend who has 24 chickens . 

But in order to get a dog I had to talk to our land lord too who lives on the back ½ of our ½ an acre lot. He said it was fine which was easy because he is like a grandpa. Then my dad said I had to clean the whole backyard because you all know what damage chickens can do ha-ha. So I got it finished today. I won’t get it for a while still but I thought I would share.

But with much sacrifice threw in my 2 cents and said if I did all that then me get to get 2 parakeets. 

And he agreed. One is a pale blue male and the other is what I see as RARE parakeet an albino female . 

Yes albino not just white but pure white with red eyes!

They both don’t have names but have a great set up. 

Ill post some picture in the next post and will show you all what’s left of my petting zoo.


And yes I still have 7 chicks . 11 pigeons. A cat. 2 goats. And a pair of parakeets… a lot better than 42 animals I might add.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Very pretty parakeets, Michael! What kind of dog are you wanting to get?

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

They are really lovely and seem quite tame.
Good luck in getting your dog.


Reti


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Michael, you do have a lot of animals, lol, that must be a lot of work! Glad to
hear everything worked out for you/the animals and yes, indeed, they are pretty birds!

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

t's nice to see you were able to negotiate yourself a deal with your dad, and it was very important that you got the landlords approval on the dog. You are learning responsiblity and will be able to wheel and deal with the best of them.  

The birds are lovely, please do update us on how they are doing.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

I have pictures but Im on my lap top right now and I can only put them on through the desktop so ill put that off for a couple more hours.

As Of a dog... I really dont know I would to have a collie. But have decided not to limit my self

I am going to the pound to get a dog so I dont know what Im going to get till I get there . But I would prefer a puppy.. most older dogs in there are in there for a reason. Either the temper or aggression. So I want a dog that will fill all the needs of that of me  and to be a good dog... which most dogs are. 


I hear the oseanside hummane society is getting over crowded so I will take my pick fro there I think.

The parakeets a great and so are all of my other animals.


Thank you all for your kind words and I will have the pictures posted asap


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Michael,

Your parakeets are beautiful.....good luck with them!

Also, good luck with your search for a new dog.....I only wanted to mention to you that while you're at the shelter, look over the some of the large, adult dogs....there are usually tons of them and they're much harder to place than small dogs or puppies. You're right that they're usually there for a reason, but I think many times the reason is that many people live in apartments or don't have a yard. They get a cute puppy, and don't realize that they don't have the room when that puppy grows up to be a large dog. It sounds like you would have plenty of room (at least outside) for a large dog to run and get exercise. Plus, many of the adults dogs have already been house-trained....always a bonus! Just wanted to give you some food for thought.

Anyway, I'm sure you'll wind up picking out a great dog, whatever you choose.....good luck!

Linda


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Michael...

Your birds are really cute and I bet are quite the characters!

Good luck at the shelter to get your dog. While YOU are there to pick a dog, you may be quite surprised to come home with a dog who PICKED YOU... 

Do let us know and all the best with Hugs and Scritches... 

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Im not limiting my self to a puppy I think I would also Like to look into (if I go to a euthanation humane society) Those who are about to be. I dont care the age I was just looking to get a puppy to teach it what is not ok to atack like my cat birds chickens ect. I think A grown dog would have its mind made up but I am sure ill find a good one 

Thank you 

ps uploading the pictures now


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Michael, I love the parakeets. The albino is really gorgeous and unusual looking. Now, you gotta pick out some good names for these two!  

I'm so glad you're going to get a dog from the pound. They all need good homes and I know whatever type you get will be well cared for and loved a whole lot.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey Maggie its been a while. 

I cant wait to get my dog. In a couple of weeks . 

ANd I do need to name them lol any suggestions?


----------

